

Sight v0.6 on Chrome Gallery - tsenart
http://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/epmaefhielclhlnmjofcdapbeepkmggh

======
s2r2
Great. This gives you syntax-highlightning when viewing a plaintext source
files using chrom{e,ium}.

